# Calling all pressurized CO2 system experts...need help!



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi,

I just picked up a Clippard minimatic mouse solenoid and realized that I have a bunch of add-ons I need to buy to run it. Problem is I have noooooooo idea what I'm doing with regards to setting up this CO2 system. Ask me what a regulator was 4 months ago and all you would've gotten would've been a blank stare. I've come a long way since then but I need to figure out what I need (in terms of fittings, wiring, etc) to put together a proper setup.

So, back to the Clippard solenoid. From my research, I think it requires 1) An 120 V AC to 24 V DC adapter, 2) manifold mount, 3) some sort of outlet adapter for 10/32 manifold (no clue here)

I have absolutely no idea about where I can get these parts. Are they found at a regular hardware store, or do I have to go to a welding/brewing shop? I tried to find the voltage adapter on ebay but the ones I see look like they're for cell phones.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!

Also, I am in need of the regulator and a quality needle valve around to complete this setup. If anyone has (or knows where to get one) a used industrial compressed gas regulator and needle valve (prefer fabco, swagelock, etc similar type brands) please PM me.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I could help. My regulators have mostly been Milwaukee 957's with no expertise needed. Hopefully a pipe-fitter/plumber will chime in to help.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it won't be long before Gary chimes in as he knows alot about what you're trying to build and where to order the stuff from. I can tell from the route you're taking this will be a high end set up with all the bells and whistles. If he doesn't reply you could always try pming him 2wheelsX good luck!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks tangdaddy. I was dosing the metricide I got off of you...but I'm absolutely terrible when it comes to keeping a consistent dosing schedule, and my plants suffer.

I initially wanted a high quality complete, ready to use setup. I don't plan on upgrading, so why not get the best right off the bat, right? If you still had yours I would've bought if off of you in a heartbeat, but as it stands, I have to scrounge around to find the right parts.


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

*24v Adapter*

If this the solenoid valve u have 
http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_electronic/byo_mouse_valves.asp this adapter will work for you.
AC/DC Adapter - 24VDC 0.5A

I'll be tied till mid next week. If no one else can help b4 then, I can give u a hand

Cheers

Dan


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately I have not run a Mouse Solenoid, but want to. Are you on plantedtank.net? Check with the OP here, since he builds them, and uses those: The Planted Tank Forum


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Jojodog said:


> If this the solenoid valve u have
> http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_electronic/byo_mouse_valves.asp this adapter will work for you.
> AC/DC Adapter - 24VDC 0.5A
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan,

I'm just wondering though, since the plug from the adapter is a barrel style one and the connection from the solenoid is a 2 prong design, how I would make that work in terms of connecting them.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks 2wheelsx2 for the tip, 

I've msged Bettatail about getting the fittings, manifold, etc I'll need. Looks like he's super pro at building setups and can get me everything I need.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's good to hear. I didn't want to steer you wrong by giving you advice where I'm not comfortable.


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

You will to cut the connector off the adapter and hardwire the 2 leads to the prongs on the solenoid.


----------

